# Hand trucks



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone ever use one of these? Been thinking about buying one for the van. I like the fold up idea to keep it out of the way.

http://www.handtrucks.com/hand-trucks/compact-luggage-hand-trucks/4567+1579+2528.cfm


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The two I have aren't sold anymore, but they are Sears/Craftsmen truck dollies that are both metal and plastic, and the handle flexes from left to right which makes moving water heaters really nice.

It has pneumatic tires. It's going to be a sad day if they break.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have the clipper 1000 and the Magna Cart plus a few others but I use them for carrying Banker Boxes and such into meetings. In my opinions, non of them would hold up to the beating they would get in a service truck.

Mark


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The style like that I've used, felt like it could fall apart at any time. Those may be of better quality though.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I just found this one on the same site. Looks like it is good quality and could handle a water heater or the many other needs on a service vehicle. But Yazowie.... the price. 

http://www.handtrucks.com/hand-trucks/folding-hand-trucks/maglinerfoldinghandtruck.cfm


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

My advise is to avoid the folding types. Not strong enough. Pneumatic tires are nice. Nylon strap w/ratchet is nice to carry with it. I found that appliance dollies are too large for most residential service, but a must for the commercial HWT's.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Regulator said:


> My advise is to avoid the folding types. Not strong enough. Pneumatic tires are nice. Nylon strap w/ratchet is nice to carry with it. I found that appliance dollies are too large for most residential service, but a must for the commercial HWT's.


My reason is space conservation on the van. I am working on my interior design right now. I like my van but space is always at a premium. I am trying to keep the floor as open as possible. Hence the idea for the folding one. Thought it could be hung up and out of the way.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Proud Plumber said:


> I just found this one on the same site. Looks like it is good quality and could handle a water heater or the many other needs on a service vehicle. But Yazowie.... the price.
> 
> http://www.handtrucks.com/hand-trucks/folding-hand-trucks/maglinerfoldinghandtruck.cfm


 
That one looks like it might hold up a lot better.

I run out of a box truck so I have the room for an appliance dolly. I do remember having this same problem back when I ran out of a van but I never found a solution that I was happy with.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*it would not last a week*

that is a nice cart for around the house..

just one water heater or water softner
up a flight of stairs would kill it..

we tear up our 800 lb refrigerator carts 
and have to get new ones about every two years..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I like mine it fits in the truck well. I use it for Water Heaters 50or smalller with no water left in it. For flat surface change outs its nice to have. I have moved about 40 WH with mine. Just baby it a lil, you can tell when it is about to break.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> I just found this one on the same site. Looks like it is good quality and could handle a water heater or the many other needs on a service vehicle. But Yazowie.... the price.
> 
> http://www.handtrucks.com/hand-trucks/folding-hand-trucks/maglinerfoldinghandtruck.cfm


That is a good looking cart but at a cost. I would consider what room you are really saving with a cart like that. Unless height is an issue the only thing you are saving is the area of the load carrying bottom. I can generally find a way to shove the blade under something to save that room anyways. The one I got from Costco is a regular steel one that converts into a floor cart from a hand cart. I break it into two pieces and strap it in my truck blade up and facing towards the outside. Because my horizontal compartments are open to the inside of the box, the only thing that sticks out is the wheels.

Mark


----------

